# Regarding shopping on line.



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

There is a question today on where to shop on line. I noticed that the majority of those who responded were in the US, Over Seas, Australia etc etc. I am in Canada so I am asking the Canadian subscribers "where on line is the best place to order yarn", since our loonie is not worth to much these days. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> There is a question today on where to shop on line. I noticed that the majority of those who responded were in the US, Over Seas, Australia etc etc. I am in Canada so I am asking the Canadian subscribers "where on line is the best place to order yarn", since our loonie is not worth to much these days. :roll: :roll: :roll:


While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.

In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.

There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

There is Spinrite - yarnspirations.
Located in Listowel, ON Canada
Spinrite owned - Patons - Bernat - Caron - Lily Sugar N Cream
http://www.yarnspirations.com


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> There is a question today on where to shop on line. I noticed that the majority of those who responded were in the US, Over Seas, Australia etc etc. I am in Canada so I am asking the Canadian subscribers "where on line is the best place to order yarn", since our loonie is not worth to much these days. :roll: :roll: :roll:


Happy Sunday! I am in the states so don't really have a good answer for you. However I just wanted to chime in in a friendly way, since you're first and only response was so SOUR, and didn't even help with your question. I hope you get some great actual suggestions, and not just unwanted opinions!

Some folks who rave about "shopping local" are ignoring the fact that some people might not have access to what they are seeking locally, or they might have transportation or mobility issues that make it impossible to shop around outside their home!

Have a wonderful day, and hope you get some helpful and FRIENDLY responses!

:-D :-D :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't often order from Canadian sites as the shipping here is so high. Amazon.ca does sell yarn and, if you get a minimum order, you will get free shipping... Elann has good yarns but they are now selling through Amazon. Jimmy Beans is quite expensive. There is also a U.K. site that always has free shipping. It's called Loveknitting and you will have to wait a while for it and may pay customs duty. You can also order from Knitpicks and Mary Maxim as they ship to Canada... There is also a site in Listowel called Yarn Factory Outlet that has limited yarns but great prices.
Hope this helps


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

my choice for online orders is Deramores and Ice Yarns


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

Mary Maxim has two locations in Canada. See select store in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

For higher end wool & yarn The Knitting Emporium in Ancaster,Ontario will ship [Haven't tried that because we live quite near. ] Mary Maxim,Paris ON is good for mail order.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


Even before online shopping here, there were only 2 yarn stores...one didn't want you in the place if you used anything but continental for a knitting method and heaven help you if you even mentioned crochet. They went out of business before computers even became a normal part of life. The other really dealt more with cross-stitch and needlepoint, carried some yarn and patterns but knew nothing about knitting/crochet.

The closest yarn shop to us now is 40 miles away. Sorry, I want more choice than the acrylic available at the big box stores.

As for other things...I hate to shop, so I don't. Everything I have to wear is at least 5 years old and probably made by me. I know the only bra I can find dates back to the Carter administration.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line.
> What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line?
> I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase.
> 
> ...


Well let see --- Demise Reasons for LYS to close.
High (increased) tax rates, utility costs increase, shipping costs increase for goods to be delivered.
Wages have to be fair and balanced.
So It Is NOT The Customers Fault When The LYS Close!
The Owners Have Bad Manners - The Owners Have Limited Hours And Products Can Be Limited As Well.
LYS Overprice Because They Want Their 300% Markup Profit To Make Them A Huge Profit In The FIRST Year.
Many LYS Are Too Far To Travel.

LYS Owners Are Their Own Demise In Many Cases.
We Shop With Our Feet.
Treat Us Badly - That Is Their Problem.

Well I Shop On Line For All My Crafting Needs.
Why? --- Because I, Like Many Others, Live Too Far Away From "Buy Locally" (Or Even The Big Box Stores).
And IMO - Buy Locally, Is More Expensive.

Outside Of Crafting - Just A Few Examples --- 
Buy Local Bread - $3-$5 a loaf. - Generic/Store Brand - $1.39
Buy Local Milk - $5-$5.75 a gallon. - Generic - None Available So Forced To Pay This Price.
Buy Local Lumber - $20 a sheet of 4x6 ft plywood. - Lowes/Home Depot type stores - $7.99 4x6 ft.

So Please Do Not Insult Some Of Us With Your "Civic Duty" Mentality.

There, I've had my say. :?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

where in Canada are you located?


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> As for other things...I hate to shop, so I don't. Everything I have to wear is at least 5 years old and probably made by me. I know the only bra I can find dates back to the Carter administration.


Glad I'm not the only one who wears really old bras! I've tried to find comfortable ones, but so far - 5 years - no luck


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I am in Saint John, New Brunswick. There is a yarn shop in the Mall uptown, very expensive and there is a small shop not far from me but she does not have much. Also fabrickville has some and of course Michaels but I find them expensive. There is a" Briggs and Little" here but that is mostly pure wool, which I have worked with before but I find scratchy. I usually pick up at Wal mart and see what I can find and where my imagination will take me. I am probably being fussy. I see how so many of you buy on line but few Canadians seem to. Thank you for responding to my question. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who wears really old bras! I've tried to find comfortable ones, but so far - 5 years - no luck


I like your comment. I have always hated bras. The most comfortable ones I find are the sports bras but try getting out of them when wet and sweaty or into to it with a bum shoulder.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who wears really old bras! I've tried to find comfortable ones, but so far - 5 years - no luck


Who said I wear it? I only said I have it. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


I shop on line for my craft books because they are not available where I live. I also buy my knitting needles on line because I cannot get them locally. The only store that sells knitting needles is Spotlight and they only have the cheap needles. In the future I may have to shop on line with either Coles of Woolies for my groceries, as I am 74 and do not like driving all that much anymore. Getting a taxi to go shopping is just too darned expensive and taking the bus would be a pain because I live over half a km from the bus stop, so lugging groceries up the road would be no fun. I also buy DVDs on line because many of the ones I choose are not available locally either.

I just thought of another reason to shop on line. With temperatures in the mid 40Cs it is just too darned hot to go shopping. Even with air conditioning in the car, a trip in that heat is not a pleasant journey. Shopping on line can be done anytime of the night or day and there is the added bonus of no screaming children charging around the shopping centre.

I wanted some more coffee pods and I was going to go into Perth to get them. Either a walk to the bus stop, a bus into Midland then a train trip into Perth, or drive to Midland and park at the station and catch the train - problem, no car spaces left in the station car park after 7.00 am so I end up driving all the way into Perth and paying to park. I rang the supplier and the cost of the postage was less than the car parking fee. The pods were delivered next day. The pods are only available either in Perth or Karrinyup, which is far to far to drive in the heat. Shopping on line has many advantages. The local firms complain when Aussies shop online because online shopping from overseas does not attract our 10% GST so many things are cheaper. With the Aussie dollar being devalued against the Greenback though, online shopping from the USA may decrease.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


You may think it's being shortsighted, but tell me why a person with a limited income should 1) waste money to drive to the store, and 2) pay more money for an item that they can buy online at a cheaper price with low shipping costs?

Regardless of where a person shops, someone is working. Whether it's a clerk in a brick-and-mortar store, or it's a warehouse worker + postal carrier/delivery person, people are working because of that purchase.

Besides that, a delivery service can deliver many, many items in a neighborhood, thereby reducing costs by consolidating deliveries. That uses less fuel, causing less pollution.

You may have money to burn, but most people don't. I will shop where I get the best price, and is most convenient for me. The closest LYS to me is nearly 50 miles away. I'm not crazy about Joann's or Michaels, which are closer - but they have very limited choices on yarns, and their quality is not so good.

If I have to shop at a department store in a mall, that's 40 miles away. I can go online and get the same items from those same department stores in the mall, but it costs less money because I don't use my car as much, and it saves time. It also saves me sales taxes, because the tax rate in my town is less than in the city where the malls are.

Now - who is being shortsighted?


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I like your comment. I have always hated bras. The most comfortable ones I find are the sports bras but try getting out of them when wet and sweaty or into to it with a bum shoulder.


I found a very light sports-type bra from Barely There. It's a microfiber crop top bra. It's the one on the right in the 2nd row. These are the only bras I own.

http://www.amazon.com/Barely-There-Microfiber-Purple-Cream/dp/B004CO4QJG/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1423425765&sr=1-2

http://www.hanes.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchDisplay?searchTermScope=&searchType=1000&filterTerm=&maxPrice=&showResultsPage=true&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&metaData=&pageSize=&manufacturer=&seoContext=%2Fonehanesplace&resultCatEntryType=&catalogId=14001&pageView=image&searchTerm=&facet=cas_f17_ntk_cs%253A%2522Bras%2522&minPrice=&categoryId=232896&storeId=13751


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> There is Spinrite - yarnspirations.
> Located in Listowel, ON Canada
> Spinrite owned - Patons - Bernat - Caron - Lily Sugar N Cream
> http://www.yarnspirations.com


However, if you order yarn online from this site, you'll be billed in US $, so it sort of defeats the purpose whilst the Canadian dollar is so low, doesn't it?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Ice Yarns ships all over the world. Yarn is from Turkey, the shipping costs SEEM high but when you factor it in per item of yarn, you actually save money.

Their yarns are delivered quite quickly (average is 3 days) and I haven't been disappointed by anything I've ever ordered from them.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Oakley said:


> However, if you order yarn online from this site, you'll be billed in US $, so it sort of defeats the purpose whilst the Canadian dollar is so low, doesn't it?


Was Not Aware, I just purchased and hadn't thought about it.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> my choice for online orders is Deramores and Ice Yarns


mine too!! and I shop on line because I want to...


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> Who said I wear it? I only said I have it. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


LOL! 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Briggs and Little yarns are wonderful, and soften up very nicely after a few washings. Scratchy to knit with though. 

I ordered yarn from Listowel and was not billed in US$. 

There are a couple of people from Canada that sell here as a business and then some others of us who sell to clear out stash, so watch the classifieds here as well.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

diamondbelle said:


> You may think it's being shortsighted, but tell me why a person with a limited income should 1) waste money to drive to the store, and 2) pay more money for an item that they can buy online at a cheaper price with low shipping costs?
> 
> Regardless of where a person shops, someone is working. Whether it's a clerk in a brick-and-mortar store, or it's a warehouse worker + postal carrier/delivery person, people are working because of that purchase.
> 
> ...


Did I say people should not shop on line? What I did say was: "In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally."

There are many reasons why one shops on line, and no, I do not have money to burn. But I am a firm believer in keeping the local economy going whenever possible. It is the local economy that keeps the tax base going. Without this local source of funds everyones's taxes go up. If we keep the economy local then the tax burden is shared and the costs are kept low. Often we can not get what we need locally, and so we shop elsewhere. What I object to is people shopping elsewhere to save a buck. This is just my opinion and I am probably in the minority. Sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings. We do live in a global economy but I do wonder about what will happen to our local economy if we keep buying from other jurisdictions.

But, hey, buy where you like, on line, other jurisdictions, other countries. I always to try to buy local first, Canadian second, US third, then elsewhere, with China coming in at the bottom of the list. Just my preferences.

Happy shopping.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I am going to put my two cents in now. Places like Michaels and Joanns in the states here carry very little natural fiber yarns these days. They only carry a minute amount of Paton's Kroy sock yarn. Most of their stock is limited to acrylic yarns. I do use acrylic yarns for some knitted items; however,if I am going to put all the work into socks, christening gowns I choose to knit in yarns that the fore mentioned stores do not carry. My local LYS is two busses and would take me 12 hours on public transportation to get to. I would support my local area stores to maintain the economy and jobs. But, if they do not carry the yarn and corporate offices do not listen to the consumers tell me what am I supposed to do? To the person in Canada I too am sorry for the sour post. I wish I could help you. I live in the states.
Moonieboy


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have had very good service, prices, and lovely yarn from elann.com.
As for online shopping, I would be lost without it as I am very elderly and just can't get around to shop any longer.


----------



## Smitty64 (Jun 7, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Who said I wear it? I only said I have it. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Too much info, but. . . . I never wear one!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who wears really old bras! I've tried to find comfortable ones, but so far - 5 years - no luck


Yes, good fitting bras are hard to find if you're too short & just need a lot of support for the usual 'old age' sag. Just a practical, preferably cotton bra with lots of 'comfortable' support. I guess that's too much to ask these days for us older ladies.

True story: Years ago, when I used to sew a lot, I couldn't find a good fitting bra. After trying on more than a dozen bras & spending over an hour in the dressing room of a lingerie dept. at Robinson's, I walked out with no purchase. I was so frustrated & depressed because I really needed a new bra. Add to that the fact that I hate trying on ready made clothes. Well, soon after, I saw the brochure for the HS adult evening classes. Lo & behold, they were offering a lingerie class. So I took the class, learned to make a bra that fit me perfectly & where to get all the supplies. One of the best classes I ever took!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I am in Saint John, New Brunswick. There is a yarn shop in the Mall uptown, very expensive and there is a small shop not far from me but she does not have much. Also fabrickville has some and of course Michaels but I find them expensive. There is a" Briggs and Little" here but that is mostly pure wool, which I have worked with before but I find scratchy. I usually pick up at Wal mart and see what I can find and where my imagination will take me. I am probably being fussy. I see how so many of you buy on line but few Canadians seem to. Thank you for responding to my question. :thumbup:


If I were still in yarn acquisition mode, I would probably order online. I did loads of mail-order long before there was internet. Today, it's just too expensive to do any solo orders. Once in a while, a few of us in our Sunday Knitting Meeting will make a joint order for delivery at an apartment that has a doorman - just so the parcel won't be sent back to some out of the way warehouse.

My yarn supply is well beyond S.A.B.L.E. and I blame it on the organization of second-hand stores. Years ago there was no Value Village, just nasty hole-in-the-wall junk collections through which one dug for whatever one could find. That's how my kids always had spare snowsuits and never had to wear one that was still wet from the last outing. 
Today, at least in Montreal, there are plenty of Goodwill Industries/Renaissance stores and Value Village stores. For a few years early in my retirement, I would hit many of them frequently if not regularly. Often there wasn't any yarn, but often enough there was LOTS, and - at the prices they were asking - I brought almost everything I saw. There's no regularity to their supply. It depends on who destashes or dies when and where. Anyone who arrived right after I'd been there had slim pickings indeed! 

Another source of cheaply priced yarn is garage sales and church bazaars. We used to go to almost every one that we learned about. Now, there's no more room for any more yarn!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


If I could afford to buy anything at my LYS, I might. But I can't, so I don't.

How about you do what pleases you and let the rest of us do what pleases us? I, for one, do not appreciate lectures from anyone anymore. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> I found a very light sports-type bra from Barely There. It's a microfiber crop top bra. It's the one on the right in the 2nd row. These are the only bras I own.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Barely-There-Microfiber-Purple-Cream/dp/B004CO4QJG/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1423425765&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.hanes.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchDisplay?searchTermScope=&searchType=1000&filterTerm=&maxPrice=&showResultsPage=true&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&metaData=&pageSize=&manufacturer=&seoContext=%2Fonehanesplace&resultCatEntryType=&catalogId=14001&pageView=image&searchTerm=&facet=cas_f17_ntk_cs%253A%2522Bras%2522&minPrice=&categoryId=232896&storeId=13751


I've been using ones like this: http://www.hanes.com/onehanesplace/brands/our-brands/barely-there/barely-there-crop-top-23884 , but I get them when they're at Costco. My husband almost croaked when I picked up a handful at $15ea. I took him to a bra store and showed him how much I had saved by buying three for less than the price of one there.

And no, I don't always wear one - especially in winter.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

diamondbelle said:


> I found a very light sports-type bra from Barely There. It's a microfiber crop top bra. It's the one on the right in the 2nd row. These are the only bras I own.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Barely-There-Microfiber-Purple-Cream/dp/B004CO4QJG/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1423425765&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.hanes.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchDisplay?searchTermScope=&searchType=1000&filterTerm=&maxPrice=&showResultsPage=true&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&metaData=&pageSize=&manufacturer=&seoContext=%2Fonehanesplace&resultCatEntryType=&catalogId=14001&pageView=image&searchTerm=&facet=cas_f17_ntk_cs%253A%2522Bras%2522&minPrice=&categoryId=232896&storeId=13751


If I knew that the bras would fit me and be comfortable I would buy them on line. I am over endowed in the top deck department and I hate, detest and abhor the underwire bra. The bras on sale in the local shops are all padded out with foam. OK for a young lass with only tiny rosebuds to show but for the fully developed, mature lady??? We definitely do not need added foam padding. I can go on line and order new bras from the people I bought my last pairs from but they are a tad expensive. The cheapest is $75 a pair, mind you they do last for years. I hate trying on bras, especially when it is hot.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Even before online shopping here, there were only 2 yarn stores...one didn't want you in the place if you used anything but continental for a knitting method and heaven help you if you even mentioned crochet. They went out of business before computers even became a normal part of life. The other really dealt more with cross-stitch and needlepoint, carried some yarn and patterns but knew nothing about knitting/crochet.
> 
> The closest yarn shop to us now is 40 miles away. Sorry, I want more choice than the acrylic available at the big box stores.
> 
> As for other things...I hate to shop, so I don't. Everything I have to wear is at least 5 years old and probably made by me. I know the only bra I can find dates back to the Carter administration.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I adore shopping on line! So convenient and far more enjoyable than being in store. I have not once been disappointed with a purchase or customer service. It's the only way I'll shop for yarn, clothing and accessories.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i shop on line for 2 reasons. my lys does not always have the colors i need and i no longer have a vehicle. easier for me than waiting for my daughter to take me to store being she only has 1 day a week off. i do shop local when i can.


BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Who said I wear it? I only said I have it. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Yeah I have been mostly bra less since the 70 s because they are soooooo uncomfortable. I have so many, but cannot wear them for too long, like 3 minutes. I always go to stores with true optimism, get it fitted, pay a lot and then cannot wear it. Ghastly things, hahah. Apparently there has been a 15 year old study done about bra wearing versus braless and sagging. Apparently bra less came out as less sag. Funny but it made me feel good.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Have you tried the Yarn Outlet? Mikey often has some great deals. The reason I don't take advantage of it is due to the cost of mailing from Canada to the states. This site has an e-tent and it often has a lot of good buys.

http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tashi said:


> ... Apparently there has been a 15 year old study done about bra wearing versus braless and sagging. Apparently bra less came out as less sag. Funny but it made me feel good.


Really? Then I feel less guilty about ditching the damned bra as soon as I enter the house! Since retirement, none of them has been worn enough to wear out.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry I did not contribute to the original question. If I did not shop online I could not knit. Even though I am not in Canada, I use Love Knitting, Deramores, Jimmy Bean and also any Australian online stores. I live on the West coast and the east coast provides options. I am always on the look out for good online stores no matter where in the world and try and sus out free postage wherever I can.

If there were more stores here I would still chose widely to find the yarn I want. Knitting deserves the best.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really? Then I feel less guilty about ditching the damned bra as soon as I enter the house! Since retirement, none of them has been worn enough to wear out.


Ha hahahah since retirement they are all packed away to make room for my knitted things. Got my priorities right. But the funny thing.... I live in a hot climate so my woollies are used only for 6 weeks per year unless I travel.

Braless and eccentric me thinks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Keiko said:


> Have you tried the Yarn Outlet? Mikey often has some great deals. The reason I don't take advantage of it is due to the cost of mailing from Canada to the states. This site has an e-tent and it often has a lot of good buys.
> 
> http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/


It's the same outfit as Yarnspirations. It's address may be in Canada, but the prices are in US dollars. I sent them an e-mail earlier asking what that was all about. I'm hoping they get back to me with a harder-to-locate site that sells from Canada to Canada in Canadian dollars. I'll post when/if they reply.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tashi said:


> Ha hahahah since retirement they are all packed away to make room for my knitted things. Got my priorities right. But the funny thing.... I live in a hot climate so my woollies are used only for 6 weeks per year unless I travel.
> 
> Braless and eccentric me thinks.


Come visit here about this time of year, and be sure to pack ALL your woollies! Right now it's -15; I don't even want to think about the wind-chill factor. I know the forecast was for the wind to make it feel like -30. It only took me a few minutes shovelling snow to get frozen fingers, and I was wearing my warmest mittens. However, I'll take this over temperatures of 28 and up any day.

Keep cool!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's the same outfit as Yarnspirations. It's address may be in Canada, but the prices are in US dollars. I sent them an e-mail earlier asking what that was all about. I'm hoping they get back to me with a harder-to-locate site that sells from Canada to Canada in Canadian dollars. I'll post when/if they reply.


Hi JJ...I spent 20 minutes on the phone asking that same question. The answer I got was, they had to choose between US funds and Can. so they thought they would cater to the American buyers. They won't get my business any more


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

We have a small LYS and a Walmart. I try to support the LYS as much as possible, but they don't always carry what I want. The selection of yarn at Walmart is very small. So I often purchase online. I try to shop where shipping is not exhorbitant, most recently Willow Yarns.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Come visit here about this time of year, and be sure to pack ALL your woollies! Right now it's -15; I don't even want to think about the wind-chill factor. I know the forecast was for the wind to make it feel like -30. It only took me a few minutes shovelling snow to get frozen fingers, and I was wearing my warmest mittens. However, I'll take this over temperatures of 28 and up any day.
> 
> Keep cool!


Thank you JJ it is super hot here 37 C, but I am still knittin. I used to live in a colder climate and do miss it often. I think if we swapped places right now neither of us would be very happy ladies, haha


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I live in NC but I have ordered from Mary Maxim. I only had a problem once and they replaced the yarn. Their customer service is great. I have ordered sock yarn and love it. I also ordered kits and was happy with the yarn. They also ship to Canada.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I`m Canadian also. I agree with what you`re saying about online shopping. It`s very convenient for busy people but unfortunately has a down side (as many good things do) You really got me thinking. If I can`t find the item anywhere else then I`ll shop online. Besides I do like "shopping" around in stores.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I agree and in my opinion it is cheaper to buy locally. I can find some yarn and fabric cheaper on line until I add in the shipping and handling and postage, then find it is much more exspensive .


----------



## Unheardletters (Aug 5, 2014)

I shop only online as the nearest place that sells any yarn at all is a 5 hour drive one way, so I have no choice.

i shop at:
EweKnit
ValleyYarn
UrbanYarn
ArtofYarn
Wool-tyme


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> Hi JJ...I spent 20 minutes on the phone asking that same question. The answer I got was, they had to choose between US funds and Can. so they thought they would cater to the American buyers. They won't get my business any more


You have more patience than I! I loathe the telephone! (I did work for Bell for 35 years, and 24 of those were as an operator, so that may be why. )
I fire off e-mails and wait.

I'd like to know then how Mary Maxim manages to deal with both countries in their own currency. I wonder how it works vis-a-vis the Canadian government. Maybe a letter to a member of parliament could get an answer? Certainly can't hurt any.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Mary Maxim is in Canada. They started out in the early 1950s in Manitoba, have a retail store located at 75 Scott Ave. in Paris, Ontario, and also are in the states. I have been buying from Mary Maxim since the early 1960s but the Northland wool I bought for coats back then came from Canada. Quite frequently they have good sales. At this time they have Red Heart Sashay on sale for 99 cents each. I have had nothing but good results in the 40+ years I've purchased from them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Keiko said:


> Mary Maxim is in Canada. They started out in the early 1950s in Manitoba, have a retail store located at 75 Scott Ave. in Paris, Ontario, and also are in the states. I have been buying from Mary Maxim since the early 1960s but the Northland wool I bought for coats back then came from Canada. Quite frequently they have good sales. At this time they have Red Heart Sashay on sale for 99 cents each. I have had nothing but good results in the 40+ years I've purchased from them.


Actually, Mary Maxim is on _both_ sides of the border.
US: 2001 Holland Avenue
Port Huron, MI
48061-5019 USA
http://www.marymaxim.com/
In the small print at the tip-top of the page is says "since 1956".

Canada: 75 Scott Avenue
Paris, Ontario
Canada N3L 3G5
http://www.marymaxim.ca/
In the small print at the tip-top of the page it says "since 1954".
And that's been the case for as long as I've been in Canada - since August 1970.

So, they did begin in the mid-fifties, but they have a 'presence' on both sides since 1956.

If I do need to buy yarn, I know where I'll order it - not Yarnspirations, for sure!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who wears really old bras! I've tried to find comfortable ones, but so far - 5 years - no luck


Oh! Are they supposed to be comfortable? :roll:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> There is a question today on where to shop on line. I noticed that the majority of those who responded were in the US, Over Seas, Australia etc etc. I am in Canada so I am asking the Canadian subscribers "where on line is the best place to order yarn", since our loonie is not worth to much these days. :roll: :roll: :roll:


Every new way of doing things has been touted as ruining the world. So far we are still here. The automobile was surely gonna be our downfall but it wasn't. TV was gonna corrupt us ( well maybe that one is true to a certain extent), phone were gonna be the death of us. but now we can talk to anyone in the world pretty much etc. Shopping on line won't do us in either. We'll adapt and move on to the next awful thing.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Who said I wear it? I only said I have it. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

laceweight said:


> Oh! Are they supposed to be comfortable? :roll:


Oh my now I know why I have that nightmare last night. I dreamt that I was walking around town with no bra on. I had small bumps at the top of my chest and these huge lumps on my lower abdomen that kept bouncing all over the place. I didn't know what to do with them. People were pointing at me and laughing. I didn't know which way to walk to get home. OMG this is where the nightmare comes from. Thank god it was only a dream. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Oh my now I know why I have that nightmare last night. I dreamt that I was walking around town with no bra on. I had small bumps at the top of my chest and these huge lumps on my lower abdomen that kept bouncing all over the place. I didn't know what to do with them. People were pointing at me and laughing. I didn't know which way to walk to get home. OMG this is where the nightmare comes from. Thank god it was only a dream. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


I couldn't for the life of me figure out what brought on such a dream until I came back to this thread. Isn't it funny how we play out our days at night in dreams. And how it gets all distorted in our minds.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who wears really old bras! I've tried to find comfortable ones, but so far - 5 years - no luck


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm trying to load a video that is an answer to the bra portion of this discussion.


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> Did I say people should not shop on line? What I did say was: "In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally."
> 
> There are many reasons why one shops on line, and no, I do not have money to burn. But I am a firm believer in keeping the local economy going whenever possible. It is the local economy that keeps the tax base going. Without this local source of funds everyones's taxes go up. If we keep the economy local then the tax burden is shared and the costs are kept low. Often we can not get what we need locally, and so we shop elsewhere. What I object to is people shopping elsewhere to save a buck. This is just my opinion and I am probably in the minority. Sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings. We do live in a global economy but I do wonder about what will happen to our local economy if we keep buying from other jurisdictions.
> 
> ...


I agree, I buy Canadian first, American second. 
Try Grand River Yarns in Stoney Creek, Ontario. 
Great yarns at reasonable prices.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


I am Multiple Chemical Sensitive and spend as little time as possible IN the stores. Online shopping has been a great blessing to me. When people learn they don't have to take a bath in perfume, etc, then maybe I can go back to shopping in the stores. The vain, selfish people are poisoning people like me. It can literally be life threatening to those of us with MCS.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mkbanklady said:


> Regarding shopping online


Whatever was in your download, I didn't get to see or hear. I wants my computer to download a player, and I don't want to.

Why don't you just give us the link to it?


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

I buy both online and locally. The only problem I sometimes have with purchasing online is that sometimes when the wool arrives it is not quite the colour I was expecting - maybe my laptop doesn't show it properly. I am in the UK and I buy online from Deramores. I don't know if you can buy from them in Canada but they have a flag at the top which presumably you can change for different countries.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whatever was in your download, I didn't get to see or hear. I wants my computer to download a player, and I don't want to.
> 
> Why don't you just give us the link to it?


It is one of my friends who was using an app that disguised her voice saying that a good bra substitute was a sweatshirt, and "just let 'me' hang ladies!"
I think it is cute.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whatever was in your download, I didn't get to see or hear. I wants my computer to download a player, and I don't want to.
> 
> Why don't you just give us the link to it?


There is no link, I don't think. It was texted to me on my phone. I'm asking the girl if I can put it on Facebook and then there might be a link.


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> There is Spinrite - yarnspirations.
> Located in Listowel, ON Canada
> Spinrite owned - Patons - Bernat - Caron - Lily Sugar N Cream
> http://www.yarnspirations.com


Unfortunately, even though they are in 
Ontario, their shipping department is across the border, and their prices on line are in US dollars, so that doesn't help.
Try Willow yarns-.ca. the prices are in CAN dollars.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Keiko said:


> Mary Maxim is in Canada. They started out in the early 1950s in Manitoba, have a retail store located at 75 Scott Ave. in Paris, Ontario, and also are in the states. I have been buying from Mary Maxim since the early 1960s but the Northland wool I bought for coats back then came from Canada. Quite frequently they have good sales. At this time they have Red Heart Sashay on sale for 99 cents each. I have had nothing but good results in the 40+ years I've purchased from them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You beat me to the correct response for our most beloved *Jessica_Jean*. Since there are many companies in the US that use the new form called *inversion* to get around currencies/taxes etc. so everyone is barking up the wrong tree with this topic.

If one feels like they should support the local economy then they have missed that coach centuries ago. We no longer depend on an agrarian society for our sustenance other wise spinners would be doing well now and meeting all the cushy, comfy, squishy soft yarn needs of the public.

The old business of department stores and malls are on the dying phase (one learns in business school all about how this happens all on its own) and *cannot* be blamed on online shopping. After all it was the department store (watch Masterpiece's Mr. Selfridge for an example) that took supposedly business away from the local shop keepers. Present day it was the Walton's (Good Night Sam) that used the old undercut pricing that many local stores did in my small hometown (no Sam did not invent it). This is leading to their demise because the society they abused to get product from at that price level have learned well and are coming like a backfire. They are called China.

For those not keeping up with the times, even the annual income reports are showing the online you are all squabbling about has also reached its peak and is scurrying around like all dying business models to try and survive. The new online Walmart known as alibaba.com will show this to be true.

You all keep talking about western countries and fail to mention India where the most advanced techno-society is arising with the most new business models that will even leave China in the dust with Viet Nam, Malaysia etc. baying at their heels.

*Summary:* Shop where you like and must as that is your only right left as a consumer (even that is under fire). The new retailer business model of bait and switch is the lack of stock (done purposefully) so you all can scurry around like termites trying to get the last morsel of the 40% off sale when it was marked up 50% for the retail price to begin with. Or like J-J said go into TM, TJM, K's etc. to paw through the left overs when you should be dumpster diving to really get a steal on a set of Chiagoo circular needles.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I shop at Michaels, Mary Maxim, Paris, Ont. when they have their tent sale and Yarnspiration , Listowell, Ont. also when they have their tent sale. Another great place to shop is Lens Mill...they have several locations in Ontario. I have been to the one on Orfus Road, Toronto , Hamilton and Guelph. By far, my preference was the one in Guelph. I have gone twice when they had their tent sale and a couple of other times during the year also. Always come away with awesome deals.


----------



## jmenr (Aug 13, 2014)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> There is a question today on where to shop on line. I noticed that the majority of those who responded were in the US, Over Seas, Australia etc etc. I am in Canada so I am asking the Canadian subscribers "where on line is the best place to order yarn", since our loonie is not worth to much these days. :roll: :roll: :roll:


I live in Montreal (Quebec) but far from any LYS that have decent opening hours. So I often buy from 3 online stores.

At WEBS ( www.yarn.com ) for circular needles and high end yarn, i.e. Cascade yarns. The shipping is handled by Canada Post with a turnaround time of 3 days from the date of purchase, which is quite fast.

At Knitting-Warehouse ( http://www.knitting-warehouse.com ) for common yarn, i.e. Bernat, Caron, Lion Brand, etc. They have the best prices so far compared to Michael's stores.

Lastly, I purchase all of Drops yarn from Garn Studio online only ( http://**************/drops-design ) as they ship from Canada and not the US. Lot numbers are also specified for each color which is a bonus.

Hoping this will help a bit. Those are the only stores I browse when comes time to compare prices, especially that I'm on a tight monthly budget for my knitting hobby.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who wears really old bras! I've tried to find comfortable ones, but so far - 5 years - no luck


I know this has nothing to do with yarn, but last night I went on line to purchase a new bra. I found two possibilities. One was $68 and the other $90. I went on line because I live far away from local stores and I can't find anything comfortable when I shop at the big box stores. Shopping online is not always cheaper and I am including yarn and fabric in this statement. It just gives us more choices. As far as shopping locally, I do, but only with people who are nice to me.


----------



## Comonica (Apr 30, 2013)

Try Sew'n Knit n Serge, The Yarn Guy, 
15 Gower Street
Toronto, ON M4B 1E3

Phone number (416) 752-1828

They have tent sales all the time. Check out their advertising. Piles of sock yarn, needles, machines, buttons, YARNS of every sort, knitting group, classes, and a wonderful helpful staff.


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

There is a business located in Mississauga,Ont.(Can dollars)
Have a look at [email protected]


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> There is a question today on where to shop on line. I noticed that the majority of those who responded were in the US, Over Seas, Australia etc etc. I am in Canada so I am asking the Canadian subscribers "where on line is the best place to order yarn", since our loonie is not worth to much these days. :roll: :roll: :roll:


I buy a lot online as I do not like the yarn carried by the box stores. I buy from True North yarns in Barrie, Ontario. They are very helpful and extremely pleasant, in person and over the phone. I often go there but mostly online as they are an hour away. I also order from Deramores, Loveknitting, And Black Sheep in England and have never paid any duty, but that being said, I would keep the order in the $50-$70 range. Hope this helps.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

aliand said:


> There is a business located in Mississauga,Ont.(Can dollars)
> Have a look at [email protected]


Be aware, their yarn is mostly from China. I have not had much luck with yarn from China.


----------



## Sandra Westra (Apr 21, 2013)

I shop on line because We live in an area that doesn't have yarn. I can drive 1 hour one way and an hour the opposite direction to get to a town that has any kind of yarn but come home with nothing because they didn't have enough of one kind or any thing that I needed. It is very frustrating. I don't like to shop on line because I like to feel the yarn and see the color in person but I have no other choice. I like to read where people shop on line to get me an idea of where to go.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Tashi said:


> Yeah I have been mostly bra less since the 70 s because they are soooooo uncomfortable. I have so many, but cannot wear them for too long, like 3 minutes. I always go to stores with true optimism, get it fitted, pay a lot and then cannot wear it. Ghastly things, hahah. Apparently there has been a 15 year old study done about bra wearing versus braless and sagging. Apparently bra less came out as less sag. Funny but it made me feel good.


My mother died in 1993, aged 88 and never owned a pair of bra in her life, so never wore them. The same with my grandmother, she did not believe in them. She died way back in 1957. I do not think my aunty, my mother's sister wore them either. I know of some women who wear the garment to bed. To me that would be the same as going to bed with hair curlers in and trying to get a good night's sleep. I also had a friend who also wore here panty girdle to bed, as well as full make up. She said she wanted to look perfect for her husband at all times. I laughed because I had a mental picture of her husband, lying on his back, mouth open and snoring like a steam train whilst he was asleep. No, I have never seen her husband in bed or asleep and have no desire to do so.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


 I shop on line always and rarely go to shops where young people run the stores and loud music blares. it is usually the best bang for my buck. I shop knitpicks, knitting warehouse, mary maxim, e bay and anywhwee I can get a deal. o0h, also kp!!


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

knitminnie said:


> I know this has nothing to do with yarn, but last night I went on line to purchase a new bra. I found two possibilities. One was $68 and the other $90. I went on line because I live far away from local stores and I can't find anything comfortable when I shop at the big box stores. Shopping online is not always cheaper and I am including yarn and fabric in this statement. It just gives us more choices. As far as shopping locally, I do, but only with people who are nice to me.


Have you tried Her Room in Dallas?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Tashi said:


> Ha hahahah since retirement they are all packed away to make room for my knitted things. Got my priorities right. But the funny thing.... I live in a hot climate so my woollies are used only for 6 weeks per year unless I travel.
> 
> Braless and eccentric me thinks.


If you live on the West Coast of Australia, have you tried

Helen O'Neill at Sals Wood Den and June Lyne at Bilby Yarns.

both are excellent. Then there is Dormani Yarns in Lord Street, Highgate.

All three have web pages.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's the same outfit as Yarnspirations. It's address may be in Canada, but the prices are in US dollars. I sent them an e-mail earlier asking what that was all about. I'm hoping they get back to me with a harder-to-locate site that sells from Canada to Canada in Canadian dollars. I'll post when/if they reply.


By the way, if you go to their store in Listowel, you will find the yarn is more expensive then online, even when the Canadian dollar was about par.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> If you live on the West Coast of Australia, have you tried
> 
> Helen O'Neill at Sals Wood Den and June Lyne at Bilby Yarns.
> 
> ...


I love all the names of places and streets you guys use down there. We call them Maple Street, Main Street, Birch Street, School Street ( and their ain't even a school on the street) . Oh and of course 1st Ave, 2nd Ave,Third Street, etc. YAWN.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Every new way of doing things has been touted as ruining the world. So far we are still here. The automobile was surely gonna be our downfall but it wasn't. TV was gonna corrupt us ( well maybe that one is true to a certain extent), phone were gonna be the death of us. but now we can talk to anyone in the world pretty much etc. Shopping on line won't do us in either. We'll adapt and move on to the next awful thing.


Remember the Luddites?


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

There are so many on line places to shop. Be mindful of shipping and return policies.

In response to BlueJay not every place has a LYS. I only have the big box chain stores. I don't like the very common yarn they sell. One of them only has 100% acrylic yarns and I won't use that. The one LYS is 1 1/2 hrs away. Being in the mountains I can't get to it in the winter. They changed their inventory and in my opinion it's awful. The owner is more into spinning so the store is geared to that. I went over the summer looking for cubic needles. They didn't sell knitting needles of any kind.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whatever was in your download, I didn't get to see or hear. I wants my computer to download a player, and I don't want to.
> 
> Why don't you just give us the link to it?


I had the same response. I do not want any more programmes on the computer and I never download from a suggestion that pops up. My message said that my quick time player was blocked because it was out of date.


----------



## mamavecchia (Nov 8, 2014)

love knowing that I am not the only bra hater..as soon as I get home off come the shoes and the bra, then comfortable to knit....have any of you ordered from WILLOW..I am thinking about doing it today...love therir catalog...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Remember the Luddites?


Oh my disrupters that early on in history. I had to look it up on Google. Thank god for google as I'm snowed in and it would have taken a couple of days to get to the local library to look it up. Ain't technology awful. LOL


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

mrsbee03 said:


> Happy Sunday! I am in the states so don't really have a good answer for you. However I just wanted to chime in in a friendly way, since you're first and only response was so SOUR, and didn't even help with your question. I hope you get some great actual suggestions, and not just unwanted opinions!
> 
> Some folks who rave about "shopping local" are ignoring the fact that some people might not have access to what they are seeking locally, or they might have transportation or mobility issues that make it impossible to shop around outside their home!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: !


----------



## Marionb (Jan 1, 2014)

I always use Knitpicks. It is mailed from Canada so there is no import duty. They charge $7 for postage and the longest I have had to wait for delivery is ten days. Once you have purchased from them they will send you a catalogue every three months. I have always been pleased with their yarn.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

I've had good service from Peter Smith Trading in Toronto .. a good selection of yarns and types of yarn for hand knitting as well as cones for machine knitting

http://petersmithtrading.com

G


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I love all the names of places and streets you guys use down there. We call them Maple Street, Main Street, Birch Street, School Street ( and their ain't even a school on the street) . Oh and of course 1st Ave, 2nd Ave,Third Street, etc. YAWN.


Just noticed a typo in my message, it should be Lord Street, Highgate, not Lord Stree. Stupid computer.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

loriadams said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who wears really old bras! I've tried to find comfortable ones, but so far - 5 years - no luck


I never wear one unless I go out to something special. Undershirt + shirt or sweater = just fine for me. Why suffer?!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Just noticed a typo in my message, it should be Lord Street, Highgate, not Lord Stree. Stupid computer.


I got it, the first time LOL But do you really think it wise to blame your computer. We sometimes don't know what they know if you know what I mean. They can be cantankerous ya know.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


Thank you. I try to shop local merchants as much as possible.

We have to support our local economy as we are all interconnected through taxes we all pay and services we all need, such as road repair and plowing, recycling pickup, and on and on.

In my area we only have 2 locally owned pharmacies remaining where 50 years ago when we moved here there were one or two in each of the several local towns in the county; now it is a proliferation of chains. Of course the chains employ local people, but the profits go elsewhere and big biz manages to get tax advantages.

We need to keep our local yarn shops in business as much as we can.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I prefer to see and feel the yarn I am looking to buy, but honestly what I am experiencing lately makes me want to buy online. In the fall I was planning to make a sweater/coat for myself. The pattern called for wool. Hobby Lobby didn't have enough in the color I wanted, and despite the signs everywhere that tell you they will order for you....don't believe them. It's like pulling teeth. Joann's did not have more than 2 skeins in the same dye lot ( and the clerk did not know what a dye lot was or why it had to match!)The closest Michaels isn't close enough ( getting one soon right around the corner though!!). I ended up "settling" and wasn't as pleased with my finished product.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

diamondbelle said:


> I found a very light sports-type bra from Barely There. It's a microfiber crop top bra. It's the one on the right in the 2nd row. These are the only bras I own.]
> 
> The trouble I have with these, is they don't seem to be made for ladies with BOOBS. All the models have peanuts. And to get them on and off you need to be a contortionist.


----------



## Sharonll (Jun 14, 2013)

The Yarn Guy is another site. Was called Peter Smith Enterprises.
He has an amazing store. Great selection and prices. He's in Toronto.
Good luck. KnitPicks is another favourite of mine. Great shipping to Canada, last order was only $7


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Tashi said:


> Yeah I have been mostly bra less since the 70 s because they are soooooo uncomfortable. I have so many, but cannot wear them for too long, like 3 minutes. I always go to stores with true optimism, get it fitted, pay a lot and then cannot wear it. Ghastly things, hahah. Apparently there has been a 15 year old study done about bra wearing versus braless and sagging. Apparently bra less came out as less sag. Funny but it made me feel good.


At my age (almost 70) I could care less about sag. And even less about what anyone thinks about my sag! :wink:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Even before online shopping here, there were only 2 yarn stores...one didn't want you in the place if you used anything but continental for a knitting method and heaven help you if you even mentioned crochet. They went out of business before computers even became a normal part of life. The other really dealt more with cross-stitch and needlepoint, carried some yarn and patterns but knew nothing about knitting/crochet.
> 
> The closest yarn shop to us now is 40 miles away. Sorry, I want more choice than the acrylic available at the big box stores.
> 
> As for other things...I hate to shop, so I don't. Everything I have to wear is at least 5 years old and probably made by me. I know the only bra I can find dates back to the Carter administration.


LOL....... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I do love to shop local.....but. Sometimes the things that we want just aren't available for love nor money localy. I'm an Amazon shopper and an Amazon seller. When you buy from Amazon you are more than likely buying from a brick and mortar store such as mine. Selling my goods on Amazon or ebay is just another way for me to shore up my bottom line in these trying financial times.
I just order red heart reflective yarn after searching localy in every Walmart (4). Two micheals stores ,an acmoore,aHobby Lobby and a Joann fabric.
All of these stores didn't even know that such a yarn existed let alone carry it.
I came home and ordered it from Amazon. It is coming from a store that has the business selse to carry the yarn ,and to get themselves out there and sell on a site that will get it sold.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Who said I wear it? I only said I have it. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


you crack me up!

:thumbup:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> My mother died in 1993, aged 88 and never owned a pair of bra in her life, so never wore them. The same with my grandmother, she did not believe in them. She died way back in 1957. I do not think my aunty, my mother's sister wore them either. I know of some women who wear the garment to bed. To me that would be the same as going to bed with hair curlers in and trying to get a good night's sleep. I also had a friend who also wore here panty girdle to bed, as well as full make up. She said she wanted to look perfect for her husband at all times. I laughed because I had a mental picture of her husband, lying on his back, mouth open and snoring like a steam train whilst he was asleep. No, I have never seen her husband in bed or asleep and have no desire to do so.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Gweneth, I am in Ontario. Understand your position. I too shopped US but can't anymore. Sooo. There are two mills I know of, depending on what you are doing. Briggs & Little & Mccauslin Woolen Mills. I know there are some small home shops selling, to die for yarns, from there home (PEI). I do most of my shopping at Yarn Paradise (Turkey), one of the brands I buy is Ice. They have anything from silk to acrylic & everything in between. This on line shop is very reasonable, just don't get freaked out with the shipping. Including the shipping the yarn is still cheaper then my LYS or Michaels or Walmart.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> If I knew that the bras would fit me and be comfortable I would buy them on line. I am over endowed in the top deck department and I hate, detest and abhor the underwire bra. The bras on sale in the local shops are all padded out with foam. OK for a young lass with only tiny rosebuds to show but for the fully developed, mature lady??? We definitely do not need added foam padding. I can go on line and order new bras from the people I bought my last pairs from but they are a tad expensive. The cheapest is $75 a pair, mind you they do last for years. I hate trying on bras, especially when it is hot.


I feel your pain. I go to Lady Grace now and the bra is 40.00 US....but at least they keep "it" all inside.


----------



## Crozza (Apr 7, 2012)

It depends on what kind of yarn you are looking for but there is a little shop in Hillsborough, NB called Turtle Purl. The yarn is hand dyed and so nice to work with, You can find her shop through etsy.com.

There is another simular shop in Quebec, called Blueberry Pie studio. Have a look and see if it is something you are looking for. Again the product is lovely. I am unsure what price point you are looking for.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I don't often order from Canadian sites as the shipping here is so high. Amazon.ca does sell yarn and, if you get a minimum order, you will get free shipping... Elann has good yarns but they are now selling through Amazon. Jimmy Beans is quite expensive. There is also a U.K. site that always has free shipping. It's called Loveknitting and you will have to wait a while for it and may pay customs duty. You can also order from Knitpicks and Mary Maxim as they ship to Canada... There is also a site in Listowel called Yarn Factory Outlet that has limited yarns but great prices.
> Hope this helps


Please do some research before making a statement!
Jimmy Beans Wool is NOT expensive! 
FYI: they have a WIDE variety of Yarns in ALL price categories.
Furthermore: lowest shipping costs and NO HANDLING fee. They charge whatever the Post Office charges, and their service is EXCELLENT. 
ICE


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

justinjared said:


> I shop on line always and rarely go to shops where young people run the stores and loud music blares. it is usually the best bang for my buck. I shop knitpicks, knitting warehouse, mary maxim, e bay and anywhwee I can get a deal. o0h, also kp!!


you mentioned loud music in stores: you are right! I hate that. AND in restaurants! I took my daughter out for her birthday in a nice restaurant...the music was so loud we could hardly talk...so sad


----------



## janeschwengers (Apr 21, 2014)

Mary Maxim out of Paris Ontario has a nice selection of yarn.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

BlueJay 21 said: In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.

My closest yarn store (that I'm aware of) is 374 miles away! Not everyone lives in a urban setting. The only thing I have available are Michaels, Hobby Lobby and JoAnnes and they are over 30 miles away. Yes, I buy online.

In regards to bras...as a 36F I cannot buy online. I must try them on. So jealous of those who can go without or wear little sports bras. I also spend lots of non-knitting time on the golf course so my bras get lots of sweating and washing which cuts their lifespan tremendously.

Funny how OP was asking about Canadian suppliers and thread has morphed into bras and local shopping!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

LydiaKay said:


> BlueJay 21 said: In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> My closest yarn store (that I'm aware of) is 374 miles away! Not everyone lives in a urban setting. The only thing I have available are Michaels, Hobby Lobby and JoAnnes and they are over 30 miles away. Yes, I buy online.
> 
> ...


One problem with going braless, where do you stick your tissue. I have always used the front of my bra as an extra pocket to hold my tissue, hankie, sometimes my keys and other small objects. I have done this since I first started to wear the bra when I was still at school. So bras do have a use other than the obvious.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Grand River Yarns is in Canada and is SO worth buying from. Elann.com is in Canada and in the US and also has great yarns and great prices.

Hazel


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


Really??? What about those not being able to just go "shopping" because of circumstances such as living rural and the "drive" is hours away? What about those NOT able to go shopping on a whim because of physical limitations?
Please do your research about a "subject" before putting out negative comments on it. Thank you!
ICE


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Do you have an ebay. in Canada their wool are a pretty good price. Hope you get what you want


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I am in Saint John, New Brunswick. There is a yarn shop in the Mall uptown, very expensive and there is a small shop not far from me but she does not have much. Also fabrickville has some and of course Michaels but I find them expensive. There is a" Briggs and Little" here but that is mostly pure wool, which I have worked with before but I find scratchy. I usually pick up at Wal mart and see what I can find and where my imagination will take me. I am probably being fussy. I see how so many of you buy on line but few Canadians seem to. Thank you for responding to my question. :thumbup:


I just bought some really pretty yarn by Elann through Amazon.ca - 100% superwash wool, worsted weight, C$36 for 5 100 gramme balls - free shipping and it arrived the day after I ordered it! I didn't think that was a bad price. There is a LYS close by, where I buy some yarn and I do price comparisons so I know they price their yarn to sell - i.e. competitively (taking shipping costs into consideration). I support this store because I can afford to shop there for some products and they are pleasant, helpful people who deserve to stay in business. That said, I also shop at Michaels, on-line (if shipping is reasonable) and at thrift stores. It all depends on what I want!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


I shop in the stores all the time. However, for clothing, I generally shop online. When the local stores start selling clothing that I like - not the teenage skimpy styles - and in cotton, I'll go back to shopping in them


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

ICE said:


> Please do some research before making a statement!
> Jimmy Beans Wool is NOT expensive!
> FYI: they have a WIDE variety of Yarns in ALL price categories.
> Furthermore: lowest shipping costs and NO HANDLING fee. They charge whatever the Post Office charges, and their service is EXCELLENT.
> ICE


Agree! Love Jimmy Beans Wool.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Makes alot of sense to me..


BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


----------



## alee113 (Feb 21, 2014)

I found that the sports type bras are the most comfortable, but struggled to get them on and off over my head. Then, I read the directions on one of the packages to pull the bra up from your feet, not down from your head. Problem solved!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> There is Spinrite - yarnspirations.
> Located in Listowel, ON Canada
> Spinrite owned - Patons - Bernat - Caron - Lily Sugar N Cream
> http://www.yarnspirations.com


Also you can go on line and subscribe. You do get a fair bit of email from them but they do have good deals once in awhile so worth getting them. You do not say where you are in Canada but if a day trip is possible, about twice a year they have amazing deals in their tent sale. They have this on line too but prices are even better in the tent.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

alee113 said:


> I found that the sports type bras are the most comfortable, but struggled to get them on and off over my head. Then, I read the directions on one of the packages to pull the bra up from your feet, not down from your head. Problem solved!


Won't work with hips, butt, stomach like mine


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

i shop on line because i am disabled , i rarely go out my pleasure is to browse and buy if i want to ..if i do manage with help to get out im tutted at , called unspeakable names because i am not mobile enough for your average shopper and seem to get in their way ....hence confidence goes and then you feel a blight on society ...so yes i shop on line anything not to suffer abuse from these happy shoppers


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a little puzzled? How did we get from the topic of the original thread re shopping on line for yarns to comments about bras??


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you, galaxycraft! While I like to buy from my LYS because they are kind and helpful, I can't always get there. They know they have my business but they can't always have everything in stock. And there is a LYS in town that I refuse to revisit, because the owner was so rude. When I do shop online, I look for good selection, good prices and - if possible - free or reasonable shipping. WEBS, Jimmy Beans and Noble Knits come to mind for one or all of those reasons. And sometimes I search on ebay.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Just wonder for those of us who live near a Michaels, Joanns, AC Moore or other chains that also sell on line, can you order on line and have the yarn delivered to the store where you can pick it up and not have to pay shipping? 

I can do that with Barnes and Noble, order books on line, have them delivered to my very nearby B&N, pay the sales tax but not have to pay shipping.

May be worth checking. After all, the store gets the sale and you get the yarn you want.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Amazon also has 'lockers' now where you can pick up your order, if you're fortunate enough to live near one.


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know where you live but check out Mary Maxim.they have a fair number of good yarns .there is a great little sh in Ancaster Ontario and I am sure If you do a little checking you will,find a few stores out there


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

mamavecchia said:


> love knowing that I am not the only bra hater..as soon as I get home off come the shoes and the bra, then comfortable to knit....have any of you ordered from WILLOW..I am thinking about doing it today...love therir catalog...


I just got the Willow catalogue. There are a few thinks that caught my eye. Haven't ordered from them yet but will try them soon.


----------



## DarFromRedondo (Jul 31, 2012)

Love it! Good way to start the morning with a good laugh!


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

I've ordered twice from Wool Tyme in Ottawa. I was happy with the order - and shipping, while expensive, was no more than it would have been from any other place. 

Miss Ellie
rural Ontario.


----------



## gravelgert66 (Feb 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Well let see --- Demise Reasons for LYS to close.
> High (increased) tax rates, utility costs increase, shipping costs increase for goods to be delivered.
> Wages have to be fair and balanced.
> So It Is NOT The Customers Fault When The LYS Close!
> ...


I agree! Most of us need to lookout for ourselves. For many items, I need to shop on line, for there is not much available where I live without traveling many miles. Thanks


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

Mary Maxim.ca


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

I haveALS and can no longer speak so shopping. Is a night,are,people can't understand me and it is not a pleasant experience so shopping on
Line is a lot easier. but I must caution people.there is a scam going on where you place an order and get phone calls from other business,s and they will try to put charges on your account. use only amazon or trusted sitesYou must be careful the scammers are out there


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Never mind. I should never post without reading all the posts. Good points on both sides were made here, so mine was superfluous.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

merren said:


> I haveALS and can no longer speak so shopping. Is a night,are,people can't understand me and it is not a pleasant experience so shopping on
> Line is a lot easier. but I must caution people.there is a scam going on where you place an order and get phone calls from other business,s and they will try to put charges on your account. use only amazon or trusted sitesYou must be careful the scammers are out there


I am so sorry to hear of your illness. I had a cousin with ALS and have a teeny bit of insight into your difficulties, but certainly not anything in depth. You should do whatever it is that you can manage and that makes you happy - I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


You are SO right....its not a comfort really, but do remember she's one of those who THINKS she is clever......

What she is doing is morally incorrect.....I wonder if she dares to go into a church?

regards

Andy


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello, neighbor. I have had good luck ordering from WEBS, email address is www.yarn.com, and knitpicks, email address is www.knitpicks.com. Have a blessed day!


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

I am very lucky because it seems to Bre a very slow type of ALS.I cannot do a lot of the things I used to but do try to keep doing what I can I still knit,bake and cook.I have a partner who is very Hegel so I am doing ok!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

glofish said:


> Hello, neighbor. I have had good luck ordering from WEBS, email address is www.yarn.com, and knitpicks, email address is www.knitpicks.com. Have a blessed day!


And if you ever get to central Massachusetts, treat yourself to a visit to Webs. You can get lovely surprises in their closeout room.


----------



## Grandydede (Nov 4, 2012)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> There is a question today on where to shop on line. I noticed that the majority of those who responded were in the US, Over Seas, Australia etc etc. I am in Canada so I am asking the Canadian subscribers "where on line is the best place to order yarn", since our loonie is not worth to much these days. :roll: :roll: :roll:


My favorite LYS closed and I find it easier to shop on line. After I decide what yarn I need I search for it until I find the least expensive price. I order from many different sites. The yarn I'm using now is Cascade Yarns ultra pima fine cotton. I needed 20 skeins for an oversized summer sweater. There was a price differential of $7. Per skein . By searching I saved $140. The lowest price on THIS yarn was from Jimmy Beans but, they have not been lowest price for other yarns I've ordered on line. Try searching, the results are amazing. 
As for supporting the local stores, I'd rather support my own money and save when I can!


----------



## Julia13 (Jan 27, 2015)

:thumbup: Agreed! No one appreciates the small local business until we are all gone, then "boo-hoo, all we have is wallmart"


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

merren said:


> I am very lucky because it seems to Bre a very slow type of ALS.I cannot do a lot of the things I used to but do try to keep doing what I can I still knit,bake and cook.I have a partner who is very Hegel so I am doing ok!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alee113 said:


> I found that the sports type bras are the most comfortable, but struggled to get them on and off over my head. Then, I read the directions on one of the packages to pull the bra up from your feet, not down from your head. Problem solved!


Only thing is, it is a really long way from to my feet from my boobs. Tugging an elasticised sports bra from the bottom to the top seems like hard work if you are amply endowed. It might be OK if you are shaped like a match stick with the wood shaved off, but if you are on the chubby side it would be difficult, I think.


----------



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

jbandsma, You go girl I totally agree.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

dgid said:


> Won't work with hips, butt, stomach like mine


If you are built like me, more like a Sherman Tank than a Twiggy, the mental image of all that tugging, struggling, panting and groaning to put the sport bra on from the bottom is not a pretty picture.


----------



## karen3032 (Oct 17, 2012)

jmenr, I live in British Columbia and my order from NordicMart ships from California and I am waiting for it to arrive. I ordered on November 21. I wish mine would have been shipped from Canada.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I like your comment. I have always hated bras. The most comfortable ones I find are the sports bras but try getting out of them when wet and sweaty or into to it with a bum shoulder.
> 
> I hear you! I lived in my Champion jogbras for several months last summer after fracturing my humerus. I had to wear a shoulder restrictor, so putting any garment under that would have been way too hot. It was a bit tricky getting in an out of those sports bras!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm on both sides of the fence...I've purchased from Ice in Turkey, from a member of KP here in Canada...Walmart, Michael's, from a store in Seattle and from my local yarn shop...

.I purchase yarn that I need & always try & purchase on sale....none of the purchases I've made from the places other than the "local yarn shop" will put that store out of business...buying local is wonderful if it works and fits ones budget.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line?
> 
> Unfortunately, in many areas that is what has happened. I can get about six or seven different brands of yarn in my local store and perhaps five or six different yarns of each brand. They are not very helpful and I have received bad advice, plus it's a long way for me to drive. Why would I go to the trouble when I can get exactly what I want at a good price from Deramores or Knitpicks and get good advice right here. LYS can seldom afford to stock what is available on line. I miss them and I miss local book stores as well, but I think that is just life in today's world.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

hihi i am in toronto... and we are blessed with some great yarn stores....
but i have had great experience ordering on line from colourmart in the uk... no shipping and a great selection of light weight yarns in many fbres...if you want heavier weights they will twist the yarn for you ; anything up to a heavy aran weight.. great customer service from richard and susan... but they do proce in us dollars... but there prices are great for very high quality yarns

also just ordered from skeinz in new zealand ... they price in canadian dollars and they ship fro free over 50.00 and they are also v nice folks... http://www.skeinz.com/

hth

these shipments have all arrived at my front door with no addl charges (sales tax duty etc)


----------



## BMom (Sep 15, 2013)

I would love to be able to go to a store and buy yarn so that I could feel it and look at the colors, but there isn't a store that sells yarn within 30 miles of my location.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

loriadams said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who wears really old bras! I've tried to find comfortable ones, but so far - 5 years - no luck


I have always worn Playtex 18 hour bras. However they are expensive so I only had two at a time so I could change out for washing. This summer I found a very comfortable front opening bra at Walmart for $4.95. I love them. I can afford to have a change for every day. They are comfortable and easy on and off. I have large breasts but they are comfortable.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

We don't have any LYS, so I buy a lot online.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

I feel the disadvantage with on line shopping is that one cannot "see and feel" it...so it is somewhat of a gamble. Cost of return postage and inconvenience comes into the mix too. Obviously helpful for those who do not have a choice. When I grew up in England, on line was in the future, so small shops is where we got everything - no supermarkets either. We happily got by, and during WW11 when next to nothing, including food, was available. What it did do, was make us appreciate every little thing which came our way.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

merren said:


> I am very lucky because it seems to Bre a very slow type of ALS.I cannot do a lot of the things I used to but do try to keep doing what I can I still knit,bake and cook.I have a partner who is very Hegel so I am doing ok!


I wish you ongoing ability to keep on doing the things you enjoy. My best grade school friend, who is 80, was diagnosed with MS at age 26 and keeps on going and doing. She is in assisted living very near her sister now, but gets out and her handwriting is more legible than it was a couple of years ago. She has been getting physical therapy and acupuncture and it seems to help her. You are a brave person, and will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Dociap (Jan 26, 2015)

Try Wacoal bras. They have helped with my back and shoulder pain.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.knitpicks.com is a great place to buy yarn online. Their yarns are beautiful. I do shop locally if I can get what I want. We have two quilt shops in town that carry nice yarn. One carries mostly Cascade yarn and the other one has lots of different kinds of yarns. Our town isn't very large but we are lucky to have them. Just wish we had clothing stores and a craft store.


----------



## Bre (Jan 6, 2015)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


ayah. you've got a good point!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is fine when you live in the city but other than Walmart, which is 100 km from me, the nearest LYS is 2.75- 3.5 hr drive so online shopping is really my only option.
I have purchased from the Listowel yarn outlet & always been happy with my purchase & was charged Canadian $
http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/
Also MaryMaxim.ca & Herrschners.ca. Both charge in $ Canadian.
Have also bought on EBay but usually look for free shipping there.
Also Custom Woolen Mill in Carstairs, AB sells some but mostly just wool



BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


----------



## hunter'smydog (Oct 24, 2011)

I buy a fair bit of yarn from Mary Maxim and find that they give excellent service. I also buy yarn from a place in Campbell River B.C., The Needle and Arts Yarn Craft Centre. They have a good selection of yarns.


----------



## hunter'smydog (Oct 24, 2011)

I buy a fair bit of yarn from Mary Maxim and find that they give excellent service. I also buy yarn from a place in Campbell River B.C., The Needle and Arts Yarn Craft Centre. They have a good selection of yarns. For the most part I buy my yarn in town though.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

loubroy said:


> ... This summer I found a very comfortable front opening bra at Walmart for $4.95. I love them. I can afford to have a change for every day. They are comfortable and easy on and off. I have large breasts but they are comfortable.


Is there a brand name for those five-buck bras? I'd love to check them out! Maybe you can find them on Walmart.com and send me the link? I tried searching, but no joy. http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=front%20closure%20bra%20full%20figure&typeahead=front%20closure%20bra


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dgid said:


> The trouble I have with these, is they don't seem to be made for ladies with BOOBS. All the models have peanuts. And to get them on and off you need to be a contortionist.


But all that contorting keeps you nimble, _despite_ any bulk! :twisted:


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> my choice for online orders is Deramores and Ice Yarns


Placed an order with Deramores last week and it came within three days but I am in the UK. I was given a tracking site so I could follow where my parcel was at any time. And I got my follow up email to check everything had arrived. Very good service.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

aliand said:


> I'm a little puzzled? How did we get from the topic of the original thread re shopping on line for yarns to comments about bras??


In any large room of milling people, conversations drift. If you read from the beginning to the end (11 pages as I type), you'll see how easily that happens.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> ... Elann.com is in Canada and in the US and also has great yarns and great prices.
> 
> Hazel


Elann has morphed into Internatonal Elann and now sells through Amazon: http://international.elann.com/info/About_Us 
I have no idea if that's better for the consumer or not.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> There is Spinrite - yarnspirations.
> Located in Listowel, ON Canada
> Spinrite owned - Patons - Bernat - Caron - Lily Sugar N Cream
> http://www.yarnspirations.com


I ordered some yarn from there and was surprised to see the prices shown in $US. I went ahead anyways, since the yarn was at clearance sale price.
From the day I ordered to the day the order was processed, the $CAN dropped a few more cents, so it cost me even more than I originally thought.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It seems we Canadians have a plethora of choices, many of which I didn't even know about. 
Link collection:

http://www.wool-tyme.com/shop/index.php

http://www.willowyarns.ca/default.aspx

http://www.grandriveryarns.com/

http://blueberrypiestudio.ca/

http://www.etsy.com/shop/turtlepurl

http://www.macauslandswoollenmills.com/products.html

http://www.briggsandlittle.com/

http://www.sewknit.ca/

http://petersmithtrading.com/

http://www.knitca.com/ - though was said to carry only yarns from Turkey.

http://www.truenorthyarn.com/store/pc/home.asp

I am _so_ glad that I am not in the market to buy any yarn any more! Too much choice!!


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> There is a question today on where to shop on line. I noticed that the majority of those who responded were in the US, Over Seas, Australia etc etc. I am in Canada so I am asking the Canadian subscribers "where on line is the best place to order yarn", since our loonie is not worth to much these days. :roll: :roll: :roll:


On Deramores website you can put your country and it converts the prices, so I can see exactly what the yarn will cost me in $CAN.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sdftrace said:


> Placed an order with Deramores last week and it came within three days but I am in the UK. I was given a tracking site so I could follow where my parcel was at any time. And I got my follow up email to check everything had arrived. Very good service.


Their delivery service to Canada is just as swift.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I've read all the posts here, and have found the bra conversation fascinating. Mention of the 18 hour bra made me think about the living girdle. Scary, scary, scary .......do they sneak out and roam the streets at night?

Oh, Deramores are brilliant for on-line yarn, as others have said.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Grandma Jo said:


> http://www.knitpicks.com is a great place to buy yarn online. Their yarns are beautiful. I do shop locally if I can get what I want. We have two quilt shops in town that carry nice yarn. One carries mostly Cascade yarn and the other one has lots of different kinds of yarns. Our town isn't very large but we are lucky to have them. Just wish we had clothing stores and a craft store.


Unfortunately Knitpicks does not recognise the rest of the world, only the USA and Canada. It does not ship to other parts of the world.


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> Hi JJ...I spent 20 minutes on the phone asking that same question. The answer I got was, they had to choose between US funds and Can. so they thought they would cater to the American buyers. They won't get my business any more


Yes, this is correct. I asked the same question and was given the same answer. "We had to decide to charge in either Canadian Dollars or American dollars. Since we felt that many Canadians could come in person to our store, we decided to cater to our U.S. customers."
I live in Nova Scotia, about 2 days drive from their outlet, so feel pretty sour that we get charged U.S. dollars especially as we now pay around 20c ents on the dollar!


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

Zara said:


> Yes, this is correct. I asked the same question and was given the same answer. "We had to decide to charge in either Canadian Dollars or American dollars. Since we felt that many Canadians could come in person to our store, we decided to cater to our U.S. customers."
> I live in Nova Scotia, about 2 days drive from their outlet, so feel pretty sour that we get charged U.S. dollars especially as we now pay around 20c ents on the dollar!


Yes, where they are located, even in southern Ontario, they are at least a 2 hour drive from any of more populated towns and cities, so not sure where they think they are going to get all these people coming to their one location in Listowel???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lostie said:


> ... the living girdle. Scary, scary, scary .......do they sneak out and roam the streets at night?...


I is now over 44 years since my last encounter with a girdle, but I well remember seeing the ads for them. Whose idea were they in the first place? Some torturer's for sure!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> If you live on the West Coast of Australia, have you tried
> 
> Helen O'Neill at Sals Wood Den and June Lyne at Bilby Yarns.
> 
> ...


Thanks I have used Bilby s yarn, yummy and local. Will check out the others. Crossways is also good.


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> And if you ever get to central Massachusetts, treat yourself to a visit to Webs. You can get lovely surprises in their closeout room.


Ooh, I'd love to. I live in south Texas. There are very slim pickings here for yarn stores (climate too hot, I guess). Have never visited Massachusetts, but maybe I'll get to some day.
Have a blessed day!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

aliand said:


> Yes, where they are located, even in southern Ontario, they are at least a 2 hour drive from any of more populated towns and cities, so not sure where they think they are going to get all these people coming to their one location in Listowel???


None of the knitters I know in Montreal has ever trekked there, that's sure.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I is now over 44 years since my last encounter with a girdle, but I well remember seeing the ads for them. Whose idea were they in the first place? Some torturer's for sure!


This is tongue in cheek, but when you stop and think about it there could be some truth. In the 50s and 60s the rate of teenage pregnancies was not as high as it is today because of all the armour plating the girls wore. Their cross their heart bras, their panty girdles, their stockings, their full length briefs, their petticoats, their vests or singlets, skirt with a zipper, blouse with all those buttons, dress with the zip at the back, their tight belts to draw their waist in, their high heeled shoes, their beehive hairdo which must not be messed up, make up not to be smudged........ The poor guy would give up half way through. Today, the girls with their shorts so short you can see what they had for dinner, their skimpy tops that look more like a ribbon than a top, their thong briefs, their thongs on their feet, well it only takes a few seconds to disrobe them........


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Tashi said:


> Thanks I have used Bilby s yarn, yummy and local. Will check out the others. Crossways is also good.


June Lyne is a treasure and I have always found her so friendly and helpful.


----------



## Lulabelle (Aug 23, 2011)

Mary Maxim is actually a Canadian company they have 2 stores one in Paris Ont and one in London Ont. They also have a catalogue you can view on line at Mary Maxim.ca.
Mary Maxim also has a store in Port Huron Mich. if you are close to Sarnia and the Bluewater Bridge. In Canada we do not have many yarn shops left unless you live in very large Urban areas like Toronto and even then there are
not that many. The yarn shop in Listowel Ont Spinrite sells many types of yarns that are beautiful plus they have what they call truck sales every so many months where you can order on line at reduced prices . go to "[email protected] I would also try to google yarn shops in your province since you do not 
indicate where you are. I have found some this way. Hope this helps


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> This is tongue in cheek, but when you stop and think about it there could be some truth. In the 50s and 60s the rate of teenage pregnancies was not as high as it is today because of all the armour plating the girls wore. Their cross their heart bras, their panty girdles, their stockings, their full length briefs, their petticoats, their vests or singlets, skirt with a zipper, blouse with all those buttons, dress with the zip at the back, their tight belts to draw their waist in, their high heeled shoes, their beehive hairdo which must not be messed up, make up not to be smudged........ The poor guy would give up half way through. Today, the girls with their shorts so short you can see what they had for dinner, their skimpy tops that look more like a ribbon than a top, their thong briefs, their thongs on their feet, well it only takes a few seconds to disrobe them........


Miss Eve don't fool yourself. Ok??


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> This is tongue in cheek, but when you stop and think about it there could be some truth. In the 50s and 60s the rate of teenage pregnancies was not as high as it is today because of all the armour plating the girls wore. Their cross their heart bras, their panty girdles, their stockings, their full length briefs, their petticoats, their vests or singlets, skirt with a zipper, blouse with all those buttons, dress with the zip at the back, their tight belts to draw their waist in, their high heeled shoes, their beehive hairdo which must not be messed up, make up not to be smudged........ The poor guy would give up half way through. Today, the girls with their shorts so short you can see what they had for dinner, their skimpy tops that look more like a ribbon than a top, their thong briefs, their thongs on their feet, well it only takes a few seconds to disrobe them........


AND the Pill!!!

regards

Andy


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Miss Eve don't fool yourself. Ok??


????


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

Gweneth1946, I also have a shoulder that limits my options when wearing a bra. Now I wear none!! I wish (at 86 years) that I looked a little more elegant, but so it is.


----------



## gravelgert66 (Feb 21, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> This is tongue in cheek, but when you stop and think about it there could be some truth. In the 50s and 60s the rate of teenage pregnancies was not as high as it is today because of all the armour plating the girls wore. Their cross their heart bras, their panty girdles, their stockings, their full length briefs, their petticoats, their vests or singlets, skirt with a zipper, blouse with all those buttons, dress with the zip at the back, their tight belts to draw their waist in, their high heeled shoes, their beehive hairdo which must not be messed up, make up not to be smudged........
> The poor guy would give up half way through. Today, the girls with their shorts so short you can see what they had for
> dinner, their skimpy tops that look more like a ribbon than a top, their thong briefs, their thongs on their feet, well it only takes a few seconds to disrobe them........


 O, This is so true. I Guess I never thought of it that way. I sure got a good chuckle reading. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Unfortunately Knitpicks does not recognise the rest of the world, only the USA and Canada. It does not ship to other parts of the world.


And unfortunately Smiley's only ships in the contiguous continental US. And you have to have a minimum order of $50.00, and they have a flat shipping charge $12.95 no matter how large your order is over the minimum.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

gravelgert66 said:


> O, This is so true. I Guess I never thought of it that way. I sure got a good chuckle reading. :lol: :lol:


I am glad someone saw the laugh and had a chuckle. Unfortunately another poster did not see the humour and told me


> Miss Eve don't fool yourself. Ok??


 I am wondering what I am supposed to be fooling myself about.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I am wondering what I am supposed to be fooling myself about.


That the pregnancy rate was down in the 50's and 60's.

Here's one it doesn't go back to 1950 but since 2000 it has gone down in the USA.

http://blog.usa.gov/post/28642487883/pregnancy-rates-on-the-decline


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Miss Eve don't fool yourself. Ok??


I was wondering where you lived, I am not acquainted with BFE. So I looked it up and I found several quite disturbing links for BFE. Here is one!!:-

http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/13372/what-is-the-etymology-of-bfe

Am I the first to find out?

Regards

Andy


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

For the elderly or handicapped, shopping online is a lifesaver!!!! I shop on Knit Picks, Amazon, Red Heart and use Pay Pal if it's available:thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Cheryl1814 said:


> For the elderly or handicapped, shopping online is a lifesaver!!!! :thumbup:


I resemble that remark. LOL


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

I shop on line, or by telephone. I am an old woman, and don't drive anymore and live in a very small town. I do have a great LYS about a block away from me. They are very welcoming and I love shopping there.
Most of my shopping is by catalog. Not a new thing! In the 1930's The cattle ranch I lived on used Sears and Roebucks, Montgomery Ward's catalogs to buy merchandise. The catalogs then served as toilet paper! 
Have to say, Toilet paper is something I would never do without after that childhood experience!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Laujob said:


> I shop on line, or by telephone. I am an old woman, and don't drive anymore and live in a very small town. I do have a great LYS about a block away from me. They are very welcoming and I love shopping there.
> Most of my shopping is by catalog. Not a new thing! In the 1930's The cattle ranch I lived on used Sears and Roebucks, Montgomery Ward's catalogs to buy merchandise. The catalogs then served as toilet paper!
> Have to say, Toilet paper is something I would never do without after that childhood experience!


So actually, shopping by mail or online sprouted stores. And now the cycle is almost at an end. Lucky for us someone invented TP in the interim.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> While I can appreciate that one needs to get the best bang for the buck, I am really opposed to all this shopping on line. What is going to happen to the retail stores when everyone shops on line? I know a woman who goes to the retail store, tries on an item and then either buys it on line or goes to the States to make the purchase. It makes me angry when people do this. It is very shortsighted, don't you think? When the stores close, as they will, all these shopkeepers are out of work. With no work there are no taxes. With no taxes there are no services, or else those of us who still have local jobs are left to foot the bill.
> 
> In my humble opinion, one should only shop on line for something that is not available locally.
> 
> There, I've had my say. Happy shopping.


It is possible to purchase from a LYS's online. Several in my area do mail outs. So you would still be supporting your LYS. Or, if you do not have a LYS, you can shop from a Mom and Pop, locally owned rather than, say A Michael's or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> ... Today, the girls with their shorts so short you can see what they had for dinner, their skimpy tops that look more like a ribbon than a top, their thong briefs, their thongs on their feet, well it only takes a few seconds to disrobe them........


As long as the disrobing is voluntary ...

Multiple layers of clothes didn't put a stop to out-of-wedlock pregnancies at any time in history; they just made camouflaging the state a tad easier.

My grandmother never owned a pair of panties or trousers; how recent are women's undies in garment history? How about in other cultures? Other times? Have women traditionally had bare buttocks underneath all the layers of skirts and petticoats??

I detest the word 'wedlock'! Any 'locking' should be voluntary, not involuntary.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> There is a question today on where to shop on line. I noticed that the majority of those who responded were in the US, Over Seas, Australia etc etc. I am in Canada so I am asking the Canadian subscribers "where on line is the best place to order yarn", since our loonie is not worth to much these days. :roll: :roll: :roll:


I second someone else's recommendation of Deramores. I did notice that while the free shipping requirement for the U.S. is $50, its $75 for Canada. Still better than some other online vendors. They don't have loads of natural fiber choices, but have many nice blends.

I also save up and try to order more at one time from Webs. (yarn.com) They offer a 20% discount on $60 orders and a 25% discount on $120 order. They do ship to 
Canada - not sure about the cost.

With regards to on-line vs local, I try to do both. Smaller quantities of special yarn I buy locally, larger quantities of everyday yarn I buy online. I'm on a limited budget so I couldn't knit as much as I do, much less give things away, if I paid full price locally. Besides, its an hour round trip to the nearest LYS, even here in Atlanta.

Our LYS aren't much for sales, most of the time its 15-20% unless they are going out of business. I can't speak to their profits as I have no idea if they are overcharging or just barely making ends meet. My guess is its likely the latter.

Too bad Elann went to selling through Amazon. I have bought a lot of great yarn at 60-80% off from them over the years. Oh, I about forgot. There is another online vendor in the NW (www.littleknits.com) that has great deals on discontinued yarns. Just don't order when you are in a hurry, they have the slowest shipping ever. But always nice and they always get the order right.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So actually, shopping by mail or online sprouted stores. And now the cycle is almost at an end. Lucky for us someone invented TP in the interim.


I've always wondered how people cleaned themselves afterward before paper. Leaves? _That_ will teach you the difference between poison ivy and other plants!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As long as the disrobing is voluntary ...
> 
> Multiple layers of clothes didn't put a stop to out-of-wedlock pregnancies at any time in history; they just made camouflaging the state a tad easier.
> 
> ...


Actually, all that garb probably made the challenge that much more.... shall we say challenging? LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've always wondered how people cleaned themselves afterward before paper. Leaves? _That_ will teach you the difference between poison ivy and other plants!


This is kinda gross but why are we the only animal species that needs to clean our butts. Just curious you don't have to answer.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> This is kinda gross but why are we the only animal species that needs to clean our butts. Just curious you don't have to answer.


 I do believe most every animal clean their butts. For some odd reason, we are not flexible enough to do it their way.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> This is kinda gross but why are we the only animal species that needs to clean our butts. Just curious you don't have to answer.


Why is it gross? Every living being eliminates one way or another. For all the videos of Jane Goodall and the chimpanzees that I've seen, that hasn't been shown.
Equines, bovines, and other grazers don't seem to.
Canines - unless they've got worms or an impacted anal gland - don't seem to bother.
Felines - who're not too fat to reach there - are meticulous self-cleaners. Anyone got any ideas on how to get a cat to walk on a treadmill?? 

Aside from the cat family, it just may be that only humans do. Maybe it's only non-skinny humans _need_ to? Another thing to look forward to saving on if only the excess weight could be shed - TP!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> I do believe most every animal clean their butts. For some odd reason, we are not flexible enough to do it their way.


Just as well; tush-licking isn't my idea of a healthy practice.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> I do believe most every animal clean their butts. For some odd reason, we are not flexible enough to do it their way.


They might wash it now and then I'm talking about the actual going. I've never seen a dog or cat wipe their butt afterwards like we do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Laujob said:


> I shop on line, or by telephone. I am an old woman, and don't drive anymore and live in a very small town. I do have a great LYS about a block away from me. They are very welcoming and I love shopping there.
> Most of my shopping is by catalog. Not a new thing! In the 1930's The cattle ranch I lived on used Sears and Roebucks, Montgomery Ward's catalogs to buy merchandise. The catalogs then served as toilet paper!
> Have to say, Toilet paper is something I would never do without after that childhood experience!


In our area, Sears catalogue still does a good business, EBay has helped too.
I'm not terrible old but certainly remember the catalogues being used as toilet paper. & the young people think they invented recycling :lol: :lol:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I have purchased some wonderful buys from KP members and the service has always been great! As I rarely knit or crochet adult items I do not need several skeins of any one thing and a variety in my closet suits me just fine. The problem is, there is now too much in the closets and I can only knit so fast! I have to crochet, quilt , sew, and cross stitch too! No wonder I need new glasses!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> I have purchased some wonderful buys from KP members and the service has always been great! As I rarely knit or crochet adult items I do not need several skeins of any one thing and a variety in my closet suits me just fine. The problem is, there is now too much in the closets and I can only knit so fast! I have to crochet, quilt , sew, and cross stitch too! No wonder I need new glasses!


GEEEEEEEEEZ maybe take a breather now and then. LOL


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> GEEEEEEEEEZ maybe take a breather now and then. LOL


Right you are!lol!! But if I sit without something in my hands I fall sleep and I hate naps! Then I cannot sleep when I should or wake up with a low sugar headache. And if not creating I would be doing housework, ugh! Besides, I have the patterns, patterns, and patterns! Did I mention I have the patterns! I must stop looking at all the cute ones people post on here! Especially the baby dresses! Oh boy, I can start a new one at work tonight!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Right you are!lol!! But if I sit without something in my hands I fall sleep and I hate naps! Then I cannot sleep when I should or wake up with a low sugar headache. And if not creating I would be doing housework, ugh! Besides, I have the patterns, patterns, and patterns! Did I mention I have the patterns! I must stop looking at all the cute ones people post on here! Especially the baby dresses! Oh boy, I can start a new one at work tonight!


GEEEEZ my suggestion sure backfired. LOL I can hardly read anymore. Doesn't seem creative to me. And I'd stay up all night every night knitting if work didn't kinda get in the way. When I go to work I think I'm making money for yarn. LOL


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Who said I wear it? I only said I have it. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Good for you. I quit wearing mine for a number of reasons years ago. My hubby said he was already impressed, so not to worry about it. He's gone now, but I still don't wear one. I'm an ugly old woman, and plan to keep it that way. :wink:


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

I like yarn supply. Good prices same dye lot and prompt


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzBluejay said:


> I like yarn supply. Good prices same dye lot and prompt


Link: http://www.yarnsupply.com/
I hadn't heard of them before. I particularly like the fact that they guarantee same dye-lot!!:thumbup:


----------



## dollface (Jan 20, 2013)

Yarn Forward, in Ottawa.
Elann, B.C.
Herrschners.ca
Mary Maxim is a Canadian company as far as I know.


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

My grandma raised me and the catalog it was look out for the shinny pages LOL. '!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to Yarn Supply. I will probably order from there. Thanks for letting us know about it. Are their shipping prices reasonable?


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought there shipping was o . K. There service was good also and all brands.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I frequently shop online because I like variety. I try going to local stores to buy yarn, clothes, etc. With yarn, frequently they don't have enough of one dye lot or even ANY of the color I want. With clothes, I wear larger sizes, and only about 1/10 of any given store's merchandise is made for larger-sized women. So online shopping usually works best for me! And yes, I will go to local stores to see what they have, and to feel the yarns to see how soft they are, but if they don't have what I want, all I can say is I'm glad I live in the age of the Internet! :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Knitting Warehouse has excellent prices for most popular yarns. 
http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/#_ga=1.133712014.1645431722.1392199275
The prices I checked are better than yarnsupply.com.
They ship to Canada. Their shipping in the US is very reasonable unless you want it to be speedy. Speed costs more.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I is now over 44 years since my last encounter with a girdle, but I well remember seeing the ads for them. Whose idea were they in the first place? Some torturer's for sure!


My mom told me the story about when she went to dinner with my dad when they were a very young couple. She wore a girdle and was so uncomfortable, she went into the ladies room, removed the girdle and threw it in the trash. She never wore a girdle again. Women's lib started much earlier than the 60's!


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who wears really old bras! I've tried to find comfortable ones, but so far - 5 years - no luck


The miracle will be when a really comfortable bra is found. Can't wait to take my uncomfortable bra off at the end of the day. As one of my friends say..."these are probably designed by men too!" Yuck.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Knitting Warehouse has excellent prices for most popular yarns.
> http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/#_ga=1.133712014.1645431722.1392199275
> The prices I checked are better than yarnsupply.com.
> They ship to Canada. Their shipping in the US is very reasonable unless you want it to be speedy. Speed costs more.


Current exchange rate (and it fluctuates from day to day, if not moment to moment):
$1 US = $1.25 Canadian. _That_ is why some Canadians are now seeking to buy Canadian.


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

The local yarn stores here don't have good customer service. Most of the clerks don't know anything about the yarns, needles etc. It's just a job to them. And try finding someone to help you! You stand there and wait after they are paged. I could have a birthday while waiting for someone to show up! Also as many have stated their yarns and supplies are too expensive. They also don't stock enough or not very often. I went to the two yarn stores here to find 10 inch dp needles and nobody had them. That could be the reason I have to shop online. And our Walmart store here is a joke since you have to wait three months for restocking. I can't even find a double pack of printer cartridges in the two Walmarts. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish Costco would stock yarn. You could be sure of getting enough of a single dye-lot, since they probably wouldn't sell in packages of less than ten balls.

Well, I can _dream_, can't I??


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As long as the disrobing is voluntary ...
> 
> Multiple layers of clothes didn't put a stop to out-of-wedlock pregnancies at any time in history; they just made camouflaging the state a tad easier.
> 
> ...


I did say my post was tongue in cheek. I did not say it was factual evidence.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wish Costco would stock yarn. You could be sure of getting enough of a single dye-lot, since they probably wouldn't sell in packages of less than ten balls.
> 
> Well, I can _dream_, can't I??


I can just see it...they'd have 2 different types of yarn, one colour each. Bags of 24 or 48 skeins, kind of like the toilet paper. You'd go back for another bag and they wouldn't have that kind any more. But the price would be fantastic. Yes, we can dream...


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In our area, Sears catalogue still does a good business, EBay has helped too.
> I'm not terrible old but certainly remember the catalogues being used as toilet paper. & the young people think they invented recycling :lol: :lol:


And wasn't it annoying when you were in the middle of a good read whilst sitting on the throne only to discover that the previous owner had used that last few paragraphs of what you were reading.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> GEEEEEEEEEZ maybe take a breather now and then. LOL


Can I suggest that you practice what you preach ? :twisted: :twisted: :evil:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitnshirl said:


> I can just see it...they'd have 2 different types of yarn, one colour each. Bags of 24 or 48 skeins, kind of like the toilet paper. You'd go back for another bag and they wouldn't have that kind any more. But the price would be fantastic. Yes, we can dream...


That would suit me to a T! When I used to buy yarn new, it was in such quantities. I used to make several bed-sized afghans every year and use up those dozens of balls of yarn. I hate that most yarns today seem to be available only as tiny 50g balls. A few are 100g, but even fewer are much larger, especially in the higher end yarns.

*If* they ever did stock yarn, I imagine it would be in a colour span like the towels and sheets - mega-boxes with a range of four or five basic colours of worsted weight acrylic only. Not much use for those who want to knit with fancy hand-dyed/painted lace-weight yarns, but it would be great for knitting groups, afghan makers, charity knitters, etc. It's a nice dream.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Canines - unless they've got worms or an impacted anal gland - don't seem to bother.


I can only speak about Weimaraner Bitches, as my previous to them dogs (of both sexes and several breeds!) are so far back that I have forgotten what they did.

Both my Weimaraners, cleaned themselves, all over, in a similar way to a cat usually does. Usually once a day.

My present one is VERY particular, especially about her Anus. If she cannot get it as clean smelling as she would like, its usually in the early evenings, she gets frantic.

So many years ago now (6?, she is 6.5 years old now), I took her in the bathroom and cleaned under her tail, the area between anus and vagina and her anus itself, with a lightly scented, allergy free, moist toilet paper. I scrub it quite energetically.....

She stands there like a statue, lets it all happen with not a "murmur" (she is a dog that "talks" a lot about everything!!!)

When I am finished, she smells it once (JUST CHECKIN !) and settles down quietly - each and every time. Its now simple routine.

It takes place (her getting frantic I mean) several times a month. I only clean it then....

I am sure that she is not alone in needing a clean rear end. (Sorry, I meant Bitches with 4 legs!!)

I do not touch her vagina, she appears to be able to keep that in order without extra help and a dogs rear end was not thought of when designing such wipes I feel.....so I don't want to be the cause of any possible problems.....no idea what!

I hope this clears up that point AND made some of you smile as well!!

I have added a few Photos.

By the way, she also wears underwear with those "sticky" pads when she is on heat. The first day she complains, but the rest of the time she wears them with no problems in the house.

My previous Weimi kept herself clean the whole "heat" time without any problems....

Regards

Andy


----------



## dmc547 (Feb 10, 2015)

Have you checked out Mary Maxim? In addition to online sales, they have a retail store in Toronto. Other locations in Paris, ON and London, ON.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

No one has mentioned DBNY, î know it is american but the prices are so low, that so far î have found it worth while.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Just saw someone mentioned this company. Here is their web site.

But I don't know whether these folks ship outside the continental US. They are located in Vermont. I get their newsletters, but have never shopped with them, as I still have a stash to get through.

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

knitnshirl said:


> I can just see it...they'd have 2 different types of yarn, one colour each. Bags of 24 or 48 skeins, kind of like the toilet paper. You'd go back for another bag and they wouldn't have that kind any more. But the price would be fantastic. Yes, we can dream...


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Can I suggest that you practice what you preach ? :twisted: :twisted: :evil:


It was just a tease to me I believe.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> GEEEEZ my suggestion sure backfired. LOL I can hardly read anymore. Doesn't seem creative to me. And I'd stay up all night every night knitting if work didn't kinda get in the way. When I go to work I think I'm making money for yarn. LOL


That darn thing about making money to pay the bills, it should be outlawed, lol!!! I sometimes think I was born working! Had 3 little nephews to look after when I was 11. I do not know but one 11 year old these days that could handle that and I wonder why I could or my mum would never have permitted it. And we did not have a tv as a babysitter. They lived close to my Granny's so I could go and get a yarn fix too!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Can I suggest that you practice what you preach ? :twisted: :twisted: :evil:


Did ya bother to read what I was replying to?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

der_fisherman said:


> I can only speak about Weimaraner Bitches, as my previous to them dogs (of both sexes and several breeds!) are so far back that I have forgotten what they did.
> 
> Both my Weimaraners, cleaned themselves, all over, in a similar way to a cat usually does. Usually once a day.
> 
> ...


Small Update on clean Bitches.

Yesterday, I met a good friend of mine that I usually meet when we are both on dog walks. His bitch is also VERY fastidious, and got him out of bed to let her out in the garden as she had the "runs"....

She is what we called a "Heinz 57" when I was a kid, a real mixture of breeds, but being a bitch, really clean....

Andy


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

I no longer order yarn from KnitPicks as the two last times I did they sent me the wrong colours and then argued with me that it was what I had chosen. Not true, in the sense that the colour I received was not what I saw on line.
Had to pay for the return and when this happened again the second time, I did not return it because of the cost. The colour is ugly. Instead of a beautiful lilac it came in dark tired out brownish purplish colour. YUCK. I love their knitting needles but no more yarn from them as I can no longer trust them.


----------



## 7knitties (Nov 4, 2011)

dmc547 said:


> Have you checked out Mary Maxim? In addition to online sales, they have a retail store in Toronto. Other locations in Paris, ON and London, ON.


Toronto location closed April 2014
https://twitter.com/marymaximca
When I contacted MaryMaxim they said they had no plans for re-opening that store.


----------



## 7knitties (Nov 4, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just saw someone mentioned this company. Here is their web site.
> 
> But I don't know whether these folks ship outside the continental US. They are located in Vermont. I get their newsletters, but have never shopped with them, as I still have a stash to get through.
> 
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/


They ship to Canada. I haven't bought anything from them recently but I have in the past 5 years.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

LisePB said:


> I no longer order yarn from KnitPicks as the two last times I did they sent me the wrong colours and then argued with me that it was what I had chosen. Not true, in the sense that the colour I received was not what I saw on line.
> Had to pay for the return and when this happened again the second time, I did not return it because of the cost. The colour is ugly. Instead of a beautiful lilac it came in dark tired out brownish purplish colour. YUCK. I love their knitting needles but no more yarn from them as I can no longer trust them.


A possible reason is that your monitor may not be calibrated for colour display.

There are some DIY ways to do it (I myself have never done this by the way!) and if its not done, the colour you "see" may not be anything like the actual colour....

This might help you:-

http://www.wikihow.com/Calibrate-Your-Monitor

Regards

Andy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LisePB said:


> I no longer order yarn from KnitPicks as the two last times I did they sent me the wrong colours and then argued with me that it was what I had chosen. Not true, in the sense that the colour I received was not what I saw on line.
> Had to pay for the return and when this happened again the second time, I did not return it because of the cost. The colour is ugly. Instead of a beautiful lilac it came in dark tired out brownish purplish colour. YUCK. I love their knitting needles but no more yarn from them as I can no longer trust them.


I'm guessing you never read this page from their "Technical Help" section: http://www.knitpicks.com/cfhelp/Index.cfm?type=kp&CSCatID=62&CSItemID=146

"*Color Accuracy*

Are the colors I see on the website really the right colors?

When we photograph images of yarn and books, we do our absolute best to achieve the highest level of color accuracy and image sharpness we can without compromising how quickly the images will appear on your screen. You should see our photographers and designers sitting at their computers holding yarn up to their screens and squinting for hours trying to get the colors perfect. It's really quite a sight.

Unfortunately, *we cannot guarantee how images appear to you*. Every computer system and monitor displays color differently. If you've ever been in an electronics store, you may have noticed how the same television program looks different on various display televisions. Think of your computer system in the same way. A green will probably never appear blue, but it may be difficult to tell the difference between a blue-green and a turquoise. Some images may also appear darker than the item will actually be in real life.

If you are dissatisfied with how color displays on your computer, we recommend discussing it with a qualified professional. It is possible to improve color accuracy on your computer- it may require only simple tweaking of your display settings or it may necessitate the purchase of new software or hardware.

*June 30, 2008*

I would say that perhaps you should request their paper catalogue and only order yarn that you've seen in print, not just online. The printed colours may be more true to life than what's on _any_ monitor.

Alternatively, you might ask if they could send you a snippet (an inch or two) of the yarn you're thinking of ordering. That way, you'd be sure to get the colour you really want.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

Shopping online for yarn allows me the privilege of knitting with beautiful, wonderful yarns which I could not otherwise afford. I buy lots of yarn from DBNY - great prices and excellent service. It is such a delight for me to make my children, mother, sister and friends knitted items from such fancy yarns. I also like to use them for charity knitting, thinking that a scarf or hat or blanket with extra sparkle and texture might help someone to feel better about herself in addition to keeping her warm.
Perhaps you did not intend your words to be harsh and cutting, but, nonetheless, they are. You might want to think a little longer next time before speaking.

THIS IS IN RESPONSE TO BLUEJAY21


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have looked many times at the beautiful yarn for sale at DBNY but unfortunately the shipping costs to Canada are crazy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have looked many times at the beautiful yarn for sale at DBNY but unfortunately the shipping costs to Canada are crazy.


Considering that they are a mere 25 minutes drive from the border .... It would enable them to expand their base if they'd just designate one day a week (or every two weeks) for schlepping the grouped orders and driving them over the border for mailing through Canada Post ... at Canada Post's nasty high rates.

http://www.google.com/maps/dir/232+Elm+St,+Barton,+VT+05822,+USA/Stanstead,+QC,+Canada/@44.8740519,-72.4467761,10z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x4cb5d6e18880d459:0x9b57d974b997c7d8!2m2!1d-72.1852594!2d44.7489452!1m5!1m1!1s0x4cb668cd34b4c39d:0x5040cadae4d3930!2m2!1d-72.0957682!2d45.0126146!3e0?hl=en


----------



## SunshineHearts (Aug 13, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> There is Spinrite - yarnspirations.
> Located in Listowel, ON Canada
> Spinrite owned - Patons - Bernat - Caron - Lily Sugar N Cream
> http://www.yarnspirations.com


Spinrite, either through the e-tent site or Yarnspirations, only accept payment in US funds, even if you live in Canada. With our dollar so low, I will not be placing any more orders with them. Shipping, tax and then the exchange add up!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

SunshineHearts said:


> Spinrite, either through the e-tent site or Yarnspirations, only accept payment in US funds, even if you live in Canada. With our dollar so low, I will not be placing any more orders with them. Shipping, tax and then the exchange add up!


I totally agree. They sure are reaping in the money from all the Canadians. I am ashamed of the company. They won't see my dollars anymore


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> There is a question today on where to shop on line. I noticed that the majority of those who responded were in the US, Over Seas, Australia etc etc. I am in Canada so I am asking the Canadian subscribers "where on line is the best place to order yarn", since our loonie is not worth to much these days. :roll: :roll: :roll:


I have purchased from Mary Maxim and have always been satisfied. There is a place in Ottawa, I think it's Lion Brand but not sure. I did order from them once and was satisfied with their yarn. There are many other places I'm sure but I like to see what I'm buying and so usually go to my local yarn shop when I can. Are you in Ontario or one of the other Provinces?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ice Yarns ships all over the world. Yarn is from Turkey, the shipping costs SEEM high but when you factor it in per item of yarn, you actually save money.
> 
> Their yarns are delivered quite quickly (average is 3 days) and I haven't been disappointed by anything I've ever ordered from them.


Yes, I've ordered from them too and found the prices reasonable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I downloaded and got the picture of a lady showing her teeth. Sure hope it wasn't a virus.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

hcontario said:


> I agree, I buy Canadian first, American second.
> Try Grand River Yarns in Stoney Creek, Ontario.
> Great yarns at reasonable prices.


Didn't know there was one in Stoney Creek. Thanks.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> I downloaded and got the picture of a lady showing her teeth. Sure hope it wasn't a virus.


where did you download from?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

merren said:


> I am very lucky because it seems to Bre a very slow type of ALS.I cannot do a lot of the things I used to but do try to keep doing what I can I still knit,bake and cook.I have a partner who is very Hegel so I am doing ok!


Sorry to hear about your illness. Keep doing as much as you can. Knitting is such a good therapy. A blessing that you have a partner who helps you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> This is tongue in cheek, but when you stop and think about it there could be some truth. In the 50s and 60s the rate of teenage pregnancies was not as high as it is today because of all the armour plating the girls wore. Their cross their heart bras, their panty girdles, their stockings, their full length briefs, their petticoats, their vests or singlets, skirt with a zipper, blouse with all those buttons, dress with the zip at the back, their tight belts to draw their waist in, their high heeled shoes, their beehive hairdo which must not be messed up, make up not to be smudged........ The poor guy would give up half way through. Today, the girls with their shorts so short you can see what they had for dinner, their skimpy tops that look more like a ribbon than a top, their thong briefs, their thongs on their feet, well it only takes a few seconds to disrobe them........


Made me smile. I remember most of the items you mention and yes, you're right doesn't take much to pry off a pair of short shorts and peel off thongs. Still can't get used to the idea of panties creeping up your backside.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I was wondering where you lived, I am not acquainted with BFE. So I looked it up and I found several quite disturbing links for BFE. Here is one!!:-
> 
> http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/13372/what-is-the-etymology-of-bfe
> 
> ...


Wow!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> I do believe most every animal clean their butts. For some odd reason, we are not flexible enough to do it their way.


Ha ha ....don't want to see that picture


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I can only speak about Weimaraner Bitches, as my previous to them dogs (of both sexes and several breeds!) are so far back that I have forgotten what they did.
> 
> Both my Weimaraners, cleaned themselves, all over, in a similar way to a cat usually does. Usually once a day.
> 
> ...


She's beautiful and looks happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have purchased from Mary Maxim and have always been satisfied. There is a place in Ottawa, I think it's Lion Brand but not sure. I did order from them once and was satisfied with their yarn. There are many other places I'm sure but I like to see what I'm buying and so usually go to my local yarn shop when I can. Are you in Ontario or one of the other Provinces?


Sorry, I think it's Wool Tyme in Ottawa.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> where did you download from?


It was a posting from mkbandlady on page 4.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

TMI !!! Whoa!


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

Good for you Jessica Jean. Just don't get me mixed up with bluejay 21

I don't like antone telling me what to do either.

Mzbluejay


----------

